

Hacking the Massachusetts Lottery - mikecane
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2011/07/31/a_lottery_game_with_a_windfall_for_a_knowing_few/?page=1

======
ColinWright
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828122>

------
nycaleksey
part 5 of the article is paywalled

